# ID Bush with odd shaped fruit/berries



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Have this growing along the side of the house.

Has some odd looking fruit/berries, whatever you want to call it, they are all pretty irregular. 

Perhaps someone's seen it before and knows what's it called, or knows where to look it up?



















Much obliged!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you get a close up of the fruit? There's an apple called White Water Apples... Not very common, but this looks like them.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Sure here's two more pictures. They came out a bit lighter because of the flash I think.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It could be a quince, which is in the same family as apples. If you cut the fruit in half, what does the core look like?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like they may be green in color? if so, I'm thinking persimmons before they are ripe..


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think they're persimmons-unless they're not American persimmon. They don't grow as a bush.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

See those nasty thorns?
Yeah.. that's a quince.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes! Thank you chickenista!

I looked at the fruits very close up and they have the same white speckling as I see of a picture online of a 'Chaenomeles fructus' or a quince!

Now that I recall I think I saw a single red flower on it a bit ago once. I had forgotten.

Hmm. So let's see, what can one do with quinces. Looks like they're good for filling for jams and jellies.. perhaps for pies?

Are there any unsafe quinces? How to prepare it..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh.. I didn't see the thorns, had to get my glasses to look...


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Those white water apples looked pretty close!


----------

